# Mexico Beach / Port St. Joe



## DHB699

Started the weekend off right got to the boat Friday night both batterys dead ( I had forgot to turn the main battery switch off). Pulled them put them on charge overnight, put them in first thing Saturday morning boat fired right up. Ran to the bouy line made 3 or 4 pass up and down the line not a bite, bait was everywhere. We picked up and ran to the MBARA barge reef to do some bottom fishing, put out a fly line with a cigar minnow. Dropped a bait down and before it got to the bottom fly line starts screaming 15 lb King hits the box. Back to trolling put out two deep lines in just a few min. port rod starts dumping line tighten drag down a little still loosing line fish slows up and we get back some line and off she goes again get her to the boat 28 lb king:thumbup: get another 10 pounder time for lunch run in to St. Joe Marina to the DockSide Cafe for a fine lunch. Ended the day with 3 kings and a couple of triggers, and a small shark.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

Nice report. 

Fished out of Port St. Joe/ Mexico Beach myself this weekend. Ran out about 20 miles on Friday and Saturday. Water was great, couldn't ask for smoother seas (was actually praying for some wind :sweatdrop, had no problem getting our limit of snapper and was sure wishing it was amberjack season because we could have sank the boat with them :wallbash:.


----------



## minkmaster

*a charter captain*

Offshore Charter Captain out of Applichicola Area? Chuck Guilliford is he any good???


----------

